# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Afbouwen van Bétablokker

## dotito

Heeft er iemand ervaring met het afbouwen van bètablokkers?

Is nl zo ik heb een aantal jaar 160 mg inderal genomen voor migraine/hoge bloeddruk.Nu sinds vorig week mag ik mijn bétablokker afbouwen,om te proberen of het met 80 mg ook kan.Weet er iemand uit ervaring of je er nevenwerkingen hebt tijdens het afbouwen,of dat ik specifiek op iets moet letten ofzo.

Bedankt Do :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Nee, ik heb geen idee. Ik heb alleen betablokkers geslikt voor presentaties ed. tegen de zenuwen, maar dat is dan steeds eenmalig. Misschien kan de geneesmiddeleninfolijn je helpen?

http://www.ggzwegwijzer.nl/organisat...tail.asp?id=52

----------


## dotito

Hey Oki,

In ieder geval bedankt voor de moeite,maar jammer genoeg kan ik met de link niet zoveel doen omdat in nl in Belgie,woon.

Maar nogmaals bedankt Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha Do, heb ook een aantal jaren betablokkers gehad, tegen onrust....ben toen in 1 x gestopt.
mn AD werkte toen goed en had ik geen onrust/hoge hartslag meer.
heb zelf als pre med. voor hoofdpijn, atacant gekregen van een neuroloog, prima middel, verlaagd wel de bloeddruk, maar heb een hele lage dosering, dus geen last.

----------


## dotito

Tja bij een lage dosis zou ik dat ook wel durven,maar 160 mg propranolol is niet niets he....zul je wel kennen.Ook pre-medicatie voor migraine/hoge bloeddruk.Mijn Neuroloog blijf maar aandringen van je moet nog innemen,maar ik voel me nu stukken beter. door te blijven aanhalen mag ik toch 80 mg minderen,zo neem ik er nu ' s morgens een minder.Zal achteraf wel zien wat ik doe.

Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

als ik mocht kiezen, wat ik mag natuurlijk, vind ik atacant veel fijner!
had eerst 16 mg gekregen en zit nu op 8 mg.
ga over een poosje 4 mg proberen.

----------


## dotito

Kijk is niet dat ik niet tegen Inderal(propranolol)kan daar gaat het er niet om.Ik wil gewoon GEEN!! medicatie meer nemen voor hoge bloedruk/migraine.Ben ondertussen al 2 jaar aanvalvrij van migraine,en mijn bloeddruk is ook veel beter door te stoppen met roken.En toch moet ik van mijn neuroloog die inderal blijven nemen.Krijg het er van dat een mens niet zelf over zijn lichaam mag beslissen "snap je"

Ga toch in de toekomst proberen te stoppen,al moet ik het doen via een andere dokter.Als het echt niet gaat zal ik pillen nemen,maar anders LIEVER NIET!!Ja jij kent mij ondertussen al he!!

----------


## delavned



----------


## delavned

Inderal (propranolol) te koop online

----------


## Kevertje

Voor afbouwen zal je denk ik bij de arts moeten zijn maar die zien vaak het liefst dat je van alles slikt. 
Wel is het belangrijk om ook wat aan de oorzaken te doen. Magnesium is betrokken bij heel veel lichaamsprocessen, onder andere de bloeddruk. Migraine kan ook een indicatie zijn voor een tekort aan deze stof. Beter wel een goed supplement, zoals magnesiumcitraat, -orotaat, -bisglycinaat etc en geen oxide. Verder vitamine D en B en omega 3 vetzuren. Ook handig om op je voeding te letten. Producten waar veel tyramine in zit, zoals kaas en zuurkool en vette vis kunnen de bloeddruk verhogen en migraine uitlokken. Bij migraine kan ook een te laag serotonine spelen. Dat kan je ook bijsturen met voeding en dan vooral tryptofaanrijke voedingsmiddelen als zaden en linzen en wat supplementen.
Dus verdiep je ook eens in deze materie, dat kan medicijnen schelen.

----------


## Flogiston

Je beweert dat artsen graag zouden zien dat je zo veel mogelijk slikt.

Die bewering is bewezen onjuist. Het is gevaarlijke onzin uit de alternatieve hoek, bedoeld om mensen bang te maken voor artsen en hen zo richting de alternatieven te lokken. Lees je wat beter in, dan prik je zo door die verhaaltjes heen.

Ook het verhaal over magnesium komt uit de alternatieve hoek, en natuurlijk uit de hoek van de multinationals die supplementen produceren. Die willen zo veel mogelijk verkopen.

Je ziet hier dus dat de beschuldiging die de alternatieven richting de artsen doen ("ze proberen je zo veel mogelijk te laten slikken"), in werkelijkheid op de alternatieven zelf slaat. Zij zijn het die proberen zo veel mogelijk supplementen aan te smeren.

In dit geval proberen ze het met magnesium. Dat is de laatste tijd behoorlijk populair - hoewel het gelukkig inmiddels wat begint af te nemen naarmate steeds meer mensen doorkrijgen dat een teveel aan magnesium schadelijk kan zijn.

Dus verdiep je ook eens in deze materie, dat kan dure en overbodige supplementen schelen. En het voorkomt een onnodige aanslag op je gezondheid.

Flogiston

----------

